# Zorlamaya kendine?



## badgrammar

Merhaba...  Does this mean, basically, "Do the best that you can"?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Merhaba, badgrammar! 

It's better if you give the whole sentence, because I cannot really say what they mean. They don't also sound very gramatically correct.

So work out the followings: (Sorryi if there are any mistakes in English translations.)

*Zorlama kendini* or* Kendini zorlama*: Don't push yourself hard
*Elinden geleni yap* or *elinden gelenin en iyisini yap*: Do the best that you can


----------



## badgrammar

There is no more of the sentence, but I think it was to say "you _should_ push very hard" to obtain something, in the form of a command.  So how could you use those words (zorlamak +kendine) in that way? 

Simdiden tesekkürler!


----------



## Honour

could it be one of these?
"zorlamaya çalış kendini" > do the best you can
"zorlama ya kendini" > don't push yourself (ya means nothing here, just emphasizes meaning)


----------



## Chazzwozzer

badgrammar said:
			
		

> There is no more of the sentence, but I think it was to say "you _should_ push very hard" to obtain something, in the form of a command. So how could you use those words (zorlamak +kendine) in that way?
> 
> Simdiden tesekkürler!


 
As Turk has said, I think it's _zorlama ya kendini_ but if it has to mean "you _should_ push very hard", then it must be _zorla kendini_ or even_ zorla ya kendini _

_Ya _is an interjection that can be used anywhere at all!


----------



## ((((((((((ASLAN))))))))))

badgrammar said:


> There is no more of the sentence, but I think it was to say "you _should_ push very hard" to obtain something, in the form of a command.  So how could you use those words (zorlamak +kendine) in that way?
> 
> Simdiden tesekkürler!



ZorlamaYA kendinE  or zorlama kendinE are both wrong because they are not used in these forms, that's why they make no sense.

The correct form is "Kendinİ zorla!"(push yourself hard!) or "zorla kendinİ" in inversion form.

Again, 

"Kendinİ zorlaMA"(do not push yourself hard!) or in inversion form "ZorlaMA kendinİ".

All of them are command/imperative forms.

Or, as Chazzwozzer stated, it may be "Zorlama YA kendinİ"( YA is an interjection here which means "ah, o, oh, ha, yah, " according to context.)


----------

